# Anyone Get a New Board??



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

I got a Never Summer Proto I'm pretty stoked to use. Just gotta wait for some snow over here


----------



## VanillaEps (Sep 17, 2013)

I picked up a Lib Tech Skate Banana last week. I'm hoping to be able to use it Thanksgiving weekend in the Northeast. Even if that means driving up to Vermont from Long Island.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I grabbed a '13 NeverSummer SL 58 at the beginning of summer... And my local hill should be opening Friday! So stoked!:yahoo:

And congrats on the impending nuptials!


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Sure did 

My 2014 gear:

NeverSummer Proto HDX 160 / Union Contact Pros

Libtech T Rice Pro HP 164.5 / Union Factory

Burton Ions

Also got a few new sets of pants, a 2013 ThirtyTwo jacket, some new gloves, and some other bits and pieces


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats!!!

An opportunity to show pics? I'm in. 
Picked up this (my first board):








I put on the El Hefe's I got for cheap last spring. 
New jacket, pants, and goggles as well.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Picked up an '13 Slash Straight 161 about a month and a half ago. 

Is there anything forcing you to have the reception at the mountain? Perhaps you can have the ceremony on top of the mountain and move the reception to a better place in town.


----------



## stryderlis (Apr 9, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I grabbed a '13 NeverSummer SL 58 at the beginning of summer... And my local hill should be opening Friday! So stoked!:yahoo:
> 
> And congrats on the impending nuptials!


Are you referring to Trollhaugen?


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

stryderlis said:


> Are you referring to Trollhaugen?


I am. Wild opened yesterday, and I'm optimistically counting on Troll for Friday, since I have the day off.


----------



## stryderlis (Apr 9, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I am. Wild opened yesterday, and I'm optimistically counting on Troll for Friday, since I have the day off.


I'm looking forward to going this weekend also, maybe on Sunday. Hopefully the base is good enough but I'll wait for your review on Friday on the condition. Looking to getting my 13 NS proto out there for the first time.


----------



## tony10 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice to meet you and congrats...

I got an ns evo, raiden zeros and am getting new boots on saturday


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

stryderlis said:


> I'm looking forward to going this weekend also, maybe on Sunday. Hopefully the base is good enough but I'll wait for your review on Friday on the condition. Looking to getting my 13 NS proto out there for the first time.


Have you seen their pics on FB? It looks like we're going to have our very own WROD. 










They just told me they figure IF they open Friday, it'll be afternoon into evening. Which kinda sucks since I have to get home by 330. But I'm gonna maintain optimism!!:laugh:


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

It's been so long that I've been away from this forum that I forgot I can post pix HERE :blush: and thank you for the wedding congrats! 

and sounds like you all got some awesome stuff this year and congrats on your purchases! I knew I couldn't be the only one pumped to use new equipment

*In 1 of the pix, there's a messy room, work pants, and a patched hole in the wall from a fist... that's my fiance's room not mine lol. I already had those K2 bindings, but he switched them from my old board for me. The 2nd pic is the bottom of the board, RIGHT after I bought the board.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Picked up an '13 Slash Straight 161 about a month and a half ago.
> 
> Is there anything forcing you to have the reception at the mountain? Perhaps you can have the ceremony on top of the mountain and move the reception to a better place in town.


Well, the package they offered included both  otherwise that would be ideal. Plus, with the mountain being 40 minutes from most relatives, I'd hate to have them driving all over the place. Good idea tho! We ended up going with ceremony and reception at the Tewksbury Country Club.


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Picked up NS Raptor X with Flux DM bindings now if only we had snow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> I grabbed a '13 NeverSummer SL 58 at the beginning of summer... And my local hill should be opening Friday! So stoked!:yahoo:
> 
> And congrats on the impending nuptials!


Rode that board last season. Your gonna absolutely love it!


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

I just bought this bad boy:








2013 K2 Panoramic splitboard. :yahoo:


----------



## Zedank (Aug 28, 2013)

Never Summer Proto HD with Burton Restricted Cartels


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Donutz said:


> Yup!


I like it, looks like the perfect size for ya:thumbsup:
I'm an advocate of big boards.

That's why I picked up a brand new NS Summit 172hmy:

But that's not all

brand new 2012 Powder Snake 160
2012 Evo 54 & a Proto 58?
2013 Legacy 59
2011 Dupraz 5 foot somethin' (Oh baby)

Plus a few more, I can't remember:icon_scratch:


TT


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else pick up a Proto?...damn


----------



## EatMyTracers (Sep 26, 2012)

My Never Summer raptor should be here anytime now, this is around when the UPS man usually comes. Will post pics when it arrives and I get my bindings mounted.


----------



## Dekker (Feb 8, 2013)

NS Evo on its way and will be here in 2 days. And Im thinking of picking up a used 2013 Stepchild Pow Sucks camber board to mess around in, found one for 70 bucks in cherry condition. Might use the Stepchild as my spring/rock board and as a rental to any friends who might want to use it so they don't fuck up my Nug or Evo.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome back. Congrats on wedding stuff! 

No new board this season. (....so far that is. ). Did get a new pair Burton SB pants. Also picked up two new pairs of RED in helmet speakers for $5 ea. 

Biggest new item, I Traded my 13 yo 4x4 in and got a '14 Focus hatchback. With my season pass already paid for last Mar, and only needing to spend $50-$65 for gas to head north instead of $165-$180 for a round trip in the truck. I should b getting a lot more riding in this season. :thumbsup:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

XxSnowbunnyxX said:


> we even thought about riding our boards back down the mountain hahaha I was kind of joking, he was dead serious. Anyways, chose a different venue.



Ive seen bride and groom riding down the mountain before, I assume they got married at the top. It was closing weekend (memorial day) at Mammoth. I think they took the last gondi to the top, got married and rode down. The entire wedding party rode down. 

I only guess they took last chair because it was well past that when they made it back to main lodge (i was at the bar with friends)


----------



## Dieselboi (Aug 18, 2013)

Never Summer Proto 154 with Now IPOs and a Never Summer Raptor 156 with Now Drives. 7 days already on the Proto! Really liking the Now bindings.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

2014 GNU Impossbile/2014 Ride El Hefe


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

2014 ns sl 158


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

LuckyRVA said:


> Anyone else pick up a Proto?...damn


Haha was thinking the same thing, seems like everybody has got one


----------



## dcrides (Jan 21, 2013)

2013 NS Raptor 159 with Cartels.
Can't wait to try it.
First new board since my Avalance D63
(been riding my buddies hand me downs for too long)


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

so.... did anyone NOT buy a never summer this year?


----------



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

Picked up...

2014 TRice Pro 161.5 with 2014 Union Atlas

fitted my last years Forum deck and Burton Custom X with 2014 Union Contacts and Union Contact Pro...spent some jack none the less. Doesn't come without consolidating and offloading some previous gear :dunno:


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> so.... did anyone NOT buy a never summer this year?


Not many I guess lol


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> so.... did anyone NOT buy a never summer this year?


Lol, I'd bet that 3/4s of this forum is on a NS or a Lib/Gnu.


----------



## vandy16 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> I grabbed a '13 NeverSummer SL 58 at the beginning of summer... And my local hill should be opening Friday! So stoked!:yahoo:
> 
> And congrats on the impending nuptials!


what's your local hill? afton alps? Also got a '13 Never Summer SL 58, looking forward to it!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Anyone else pick up a Proto?...damn


Errrr yep actually 

2014 157cm Proto Hd and Burton Genesis Green Machines. 

I don't have a pic because they're waiting for me in the US... that's really fucking with my pre-season board spooning tradition.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Come to think of it I'm gonna need some way of distinguishing my board from the other six billion Protos I feel like I'm going to see in Jackson... anybody got a big ass Burton sticker I can paste on it?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> Lol, I'd bet that 3/4s of this forum is on a NS or a Lib/Gnu.


i guess you cant blame them. quality boards for sure!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

vandy16 said:


> what's your local hill? afton alps? Also got a '13 Never Summer SL 58, looking forward to it!


Last year I had my pass to Afton, this year I moved to Troll. Waaaaaay cheaper for a family pass. I'm stoked though about the loyalty program Afton has though... Free to sign up and you get 10% off you first day pass and $10 off any/every day pass after that. So I'll be able to ride Afton during the day on Fridays for $22 or $25(can't remember) a day.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

damn, seems like never summer giving free boards out to forum members sure paid off. look at all of the people drunk on their marketing kool-aid!


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

The Deacon said:


> Lol, I'd bet that 3/4s of this forum is on a NS or a Lib/Gnu.


I doubt it. Just look at the sales numbers. Even if this community is somewhat self-selecting, there are still probably many more Burton, Rome, Sims, etc. It is just the 'enthusiasts' (=geeks/fanboys/shopkids) that talk about NS, Mervin, etc.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Geek fanboy representing! What what


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Mystery2many said:


> Geek fanboy representing! What what


+1 Cry me a big fat river hktrdr k:


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> +1 Cry me a big fat river hktrdr k:


Missing the point much?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Missing the point much?


hktdr do you have a cunt quota you need to reach before hitting the submit reply button? Seriously, I've never seen you post anything that isn't arrogant or demeaning toward the rest of the members involved in a thread. 

Get that point?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

hardasacatshead said:


> hktdr do you have a cunt quota you need to reach before hitting the submit reply button? Seriously, I've never seen you post anything that isn't arrogant or demeaning toward the rest of the members involved in a thread.
> 
> Get that point?


Ya know, I've noticed that too:dunno:


TT


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Waiting for the Ultrafear to land on the proform website and then locking it up with Union contact pros. Sticking with the Birch Nike DK's for my boots!


----------



## Zolemite (Dec 13, 2012)

These are all new. Although the Camp Seven I won on here for my friend, so that's not mine. I'll also probably narrow my selection down to 2 or 3 boards and sell the other 1/2.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

hardasacatshead said:


> hktdr do you have a cunt quota you need to reach before hitting the submit reply button? Seriously, I've never seen you post anything that isn't arrogant or demeaning toward the rest of the members involved in a thread.
> 
> Get that point?


BOOM!

not the first time ive seen it mentioned either.. :eusa_clap:



back to the thread.. pulled the trigger on a 2014 salomonder and 2013 union contacts just then for the down days. also picked up some pants and oakley canopy's.. jacket still to come and maybe a new board halfway through the season. so stoked on this winter, could potentially be my last full season before i become all mature and study for 3 years.. then most likely straight back at it again when im done :yahoo:


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Dieselboi said:


> Never Summer Proto 154 with Now IPOs and a Never Summer Raptor 156 with Now Drives. 7 days already on the Proto! Really liking the Now bindings.


Got a Smokin SuperPark with Now Drives for this year. Got some Flow M9-SE for my Ride Machete. I really am thinking about picking up a NS Cobra but idk. :dunno:


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

miplatt88 said:


> Got a Smokin SuperPark with Now Drives for this year. Got some Flow M9-SE for my Ride Machete. I really am thinking about picking up a NS Cobra but idk. :dunno:


It would be a good chance for you to get a hands on comparison and join the team.  sick collection tho


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> hktdr do you have a cunt quota you need to reach before hitting the submit reply button? Seriously, I've never seen you post anything that isn't arrogant or demeaning toward the rest of the members involved in a thread.
> 
> Get that point?


What exactly was "arrogant or demeaning"? I simply pointed out that the 'enthusiast' members (myself included) are more likely to discuss brands that are less mainstream than Burton.


----------



## spacemanspiff (Jan 12, 2012)

Lol I got a NS Legacy (11.5 boots so i guess i need wide)
I am def drinking the Kool Aid about NS from everyone here, hopefully I will like it. I ALMOST also got a Ride Berzerker on the cheap but I waited too long and it sold out. Ah well. I am trying to limit myself to one new board a year.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

Brand new last year's Burton 150 Fishcuit w/ Burton Lexa bindings for the wife.

Other new boards are in, but no days off work for 2 more weeks to be able to go pick them up =

Gnu Space Case w/ Rome 390 Boss bindings for junior.

Rossignol XV 164 wide w/ XV bindings and a new Giro Edit helmet for myself.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

Flee21 said:


> I got a Never Summer Proto I'm pretty stoked to use. Just gotta wait for some snow over here





xIceHoundx said:


> Sure did
> 
> My 2014 gear:
> 
> ...





KansasNoob said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> An opportunity to show pics? I'm in.
> Picked up this (my first board):
> ...





stryderlis said:


> I'm looking forward to going this weekend also, maybe on Sunday. Hopefully the base is good enough but I'll wait for your review on Friday on the condition. Looking to getting my 13 NS proto out there for the first time.





Donutz said:


> Yup!





Zedank said:


> Never Summer Proto HD with Burton Restricted Cartels





Dieselboi said:


> Never Summer Proto 154 with Now IPOs and a Never Summer Raptor 156 with Now Drives. 7 days already on the Proto! Really liking the Now bindings.





hardasacatshead said:


> Errrr yep actually
> 
> 2014 157cm Proto Hd and Burton Genesis Green Machines.
> 
> I don't have a pic because they're waiting for me in the US... that's really fucking with my pre-season board spooning tradition.


HOLY FUCKING PROTO LOVE BATMAN!

My 2014 is sitting in the corner feeling very not cool right now... along with my 2013... which I bought when I sold my 2012 'cause I didn't need the wide version...


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

BigmountainVMD said:


> HOLY FUCKING PROTO LOVE BATMAN!
> 
> My 2014 is sitting in the corner feeling very not cool right now... along with my 2013... which I bought when I sold my 2012 'cause I didn't need the wide version...


dont understand the NS craze.. ive ridden my brothers 167 heritage and just felt heavy and sluggish, the 168 burton canyon from god knows when that i learnt on felt more lively :dunno: took out a mates evo for a few runs once and even that was a little dead. i guess they're just not for me


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Got a 61 Darker Series.








Pretty much new everything from head to toes cept bindings, which will come later.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Haven't bought a new board yet the season and haven't planned to do so, but I am kicking around the idea of trading my Proto for a Cobra.


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

Haven't bought anything yet, but really toying with the idea of picking up a K2 happy hour, just for shits and gigs


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> An opportunity to show pics? I'm in.
> Picked up this (my first board):
> ...


SUPER RANDOM... But could you please tell me what kind of bag that is? Looks super dope! Like are those special boot pockets?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

ICary said:


> SUPER RANDOM... But could you please tell me what kind of bag that is? Looks super dope! Like are those special boot pockets?


It's a dakine low roller, folks on the forum pointed me to it. It has seperate boot pockets and enough room inside for board, bindings and all of my gear.


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

Got a 154 Lobster Park Board with Switchbacks for strictly the park and playful groomer days. Stoked to ride this setup. Then I got a '14 T.Rice Pro HP that I got as a replacent for last years board that broke.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

So did I miss he memo that Never Summer is now the only snowboard manufacturer worth a glance these days... or is this just a great example of how everyone on this site is a follower?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I looked at tons of other boards in person, read reviews, etc before I went with the Proto. Machete and FV were on the list along with some others. I went with the Proto because of the positive reviews of the new model, the looks, and because they're made in CO and I've heard great things about their customer service.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I already had a NS before I ever found this forum.


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> I already had a NS before I ever found this forum.


You're still a 'following, died in the wool FANBOY' if you follow some of the logic (or lack thereof) found here in this wonderful place.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Karasene said:


> So did I miss he memo that Never Summer is now the only snowboard manufacturer worth a glance these days... or is this just a great example of how everyone on this site is a follower?


There are still a few of us that haven't dank the kool-aid. I may not be the best example seeing as I like european ironing boards and all.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm a big fan of NS boards, but I'm not NS exclusive by any means. My splitboard is a Venture, my pow stick is a Capita, I've owned Arbor, Ride, and Salomon in the past and demo'd countless others.

Really, being in CO, I keep a close eye out on CL about once a week for screaming deals on snowboarding gear. You can find some real steals occasionally if you know what you're looking for. It's also nice that NS boards have great resell value out here. You can buy an NS at the end of the season on sale, thrash on it for a couple of years, and still turn around and sell it for $250 easy.


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> You can buy an NS at the end of the season on sale, thrash on it for a couple of years, and still turn around and sell it for $250 easy.


Yup. Haven't been able to do that (for a reasonable price) with any of my other boards, but I've always been able to sell a used NS as long as it isn't demolished.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I've owned two NS boards, lib tech, burton and have rode countless others before I joined this forum. My love for their boards is based on my experience with them in comparison to all the other boards I've delt with. But I'm am not biase, I am a fan of many boards and if I were rich I would own them all. But for now I'm sticking with NS.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Karasene said:


> So did I miss he memo that Never Summer is now the only snowboard manufacturer worth a glance these days... or is this just a great example of how everyone on this site is a follower?


Yeah, sorry about that. We didn't copy you on the memo...


----------



## Littlebigdreams (Jan 27, 2011)

I almost pulled the trigger on a collector's edition Never Summer SL with Skyrim graphics for $550 after shipping. But decided against it in the end, really like the graphics though =(

I ended up getting a 2012 Capita Defenders of Awesome, it was only $239 so I figured that it's a great price for a 2012 Good Wood. I'm growing a bit tired of using my super-short 150cm GNU park pickle as the only snowboard (even on pow days) so getting the DOA for all mountain and bigger park jumps seems like a good idea. :laugh:


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Errrr yep actually
> 
> 2014 157cm Proto Hd and Burton Genesis Green Machines.
> 
> I don't have a pic because they're waiting for me in the US... that's really fucking with my pre-season board spooning tradition.


Dude... my setup exactly? What weight you at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## knoxious (Feb 16, 2012)

Rossignol Jibsaw 155 with Rossi Cuda bindings... 

...had a play on it last season and found it hella fun.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Look at what the UPS man brought today :yahoo:

























2013 K2 Panoramic Splitboard


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Sweet man. Was on the clymb today and ran across some Yes boards. Wanting something a lil more all mountain geared compared to my RaptorX and premier t5 Frankentail, I bought up a Yes Big City 162xl. The extra 30% off code sealed it. $182 delivered. Now you see why I couldn't pass it up. Gonna team it with another set of Rome arsenals. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

So begins the end of the usefulness of your season pass Acro...

At least that is what happened to me. 

Definitely get bindings. I like Spark for their simplicity and reliability. The new Tesla system offerings are pretty slick. Hard to find though. If you spot them snag 'em. If you wait 5 minutes they could literally be gone. They are flying off the shelves. 

I probably can't get out this weekend but should be able to the following. If you want to put her to a tour...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh man, you have no idea. I spent a thousand dollars on season passes and all I can think about is going out there to earn my turns. 

I've spent the last couple of weeks poking around the internet for splitboard bindings. I don't think I'll be getting the $850 Karakoram bindings but the Sparks are definitely on my radar. Probably going to end up buying them once I catch up a little financially. 

I have nothing planned for the weekend after this and I can't wait to put the new gear to use. A tour is definitely in order. :thumbsup:


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Dude... my setup exactly? What weight you at if you don't mind me asking?


I'm 6' and sit around 190lbs/86kgs normally. According to the sizing charts I should be looking toward the 161cm but I wanted something a little more agile for fucking about off side hits etc and moving into the park a little more often. 

I'm still comfortable that it'll be sufficient for medium powder days. I've got a 161cm Joystick that I really enjoy in the pow so if things get really deep I can just whip that one out, doubt I'll bother though.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

2013 LibTech T.Rice - 158
2013 32 Focus Boa's
2012 Flow NXT-FRX


----------



## Mousepolice (Oct 29, 2013)

my new Nidecker Ultralight 167xl was just dropped off on the porch today. it is so beautiful...Im almost scared to use it.. here it is next to my palmer honeycomb carbon fiber 163.. cant wait to get out in some powder on it and see how it does

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7uar9kpncf7wtx2/DSC_0360 (1024x681).jpg


----------



## Mousepolice (Oct 29, 2013)

*Nidecker Ultralight*

ok here is the pics ..


----------



## Logan14 (Oct 18, 2013)

My new board should be arriving today! Providing someone is home...


----------



## SmartBase (Dec 6, 2012)

I nabbed a 2013 Burton Hate Restricted a bit over a month ago.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. We didn't copy you on the memo...


Wait.. the memo that NS is the best board company? I'm lost lol anyway I am by no means bashing NS it's just kinda creepy to not see a variety in the industry.. one brand to rule them all I'd never consider a 'good' thing. Besides I'm sitting next to this years NS revolver up against the wall but it was a fluke re-up that we weren't expecting. ha so there you have it :dunno:


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Finally picked up the 157 Capita Ultrafear, but I have to wait until to the 15th for it to ship.:yahoo: pics after it's glorious arrival. There is snowboarding in Alabama!


----------



## T-MAC100 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just got a Lib Tech T Rice 161.5 today. Gonna try it out with my old Rome 390 bindings but might be looking for something a little stiffer if they would be better.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Mousepolice said:


> ok here is the pics ..


Does Nidecker make Jones Snowboards?


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

This year I picked up last year's Capita Ultrafear Fk 151 with Forum Shakas and my for my kids, my daughter got Roxy Inspire board with Roxy bindings and for my son got last year's Capita Microscope with Union Mini Flite. Here are what we're riding this year.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Steezus Christ said:


> so.... did anyone NOT buy a never summer this year?


Me! Not yet at least :laugh:

Going to purchase a Rossi Rocknrolla real soon (this month). Still deciding on all-mountain freestyle board. Have a 153 Cobra, not that thrilled about it. Rode my friends 154 Proto CT and enjoyed it.

Really down to the K2 happy hour but my inner NS fanboy wants the Proto as well. But I'll probably spring for the Happy Hour for the pop. I really just want to boost off of everything this year.


----------



## Zedekias (Oct 31, 2013)

Never summer proto hdx 160

My friend recommended never summer saying it was the best ride of his life. 

Then I came to this forum for some research and this place pretty much sealed the deal. I get that it probably won't live up to the hype, but if it falls incredibly short I'm sure I'll still be happy.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Bataleon Camel Toe 162 w/ Burton Malavita's :yahoo:


----------



## Grego (Sep 29, 2013)

NS SL 58

Union Force 

Salomon Savage boots to complete the package.


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

never used, so kinda new. o-sin 4807









and i also have a proto ct


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

sil_23 -Nice looking board!


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

Casper said:


> sil_23 -Nice looking board!


thanks dude, can't wait to try her out!


----------



## Boarder33 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thrive Renegade
Flux Tt30
Motos or a pair Of Thirty Two Prion.


----------



## hannahem (Nov 5, 2013)

New to the forums and with a new set up! NS raven with salomon absolute bindings... been out to a-basin 4 times already and couldn't be happier! :thumbsup:


----------



## anvilstrkr (Oct 26, 2013)

new board this year NeverSummer proto hd with burton genesis bindings!
Happy to hear Wild opened already.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

New to forum.

New board this year GNU riders choice 158W, K2WWW 152W both with Union bindings..


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes Big City 162xl and rome mob boss bindings. Nice playful setup for this year.









Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

anvilstrkr said:


> new board this year NeverSummer proto hd with burton genesis bindings!
> Happy to hear Wild opened already.


Troll is open this weekend as well. :laugh:


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Mousepolice said:


> ok here is the pics ..


Seriously loving the Megalight. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

sil_23 said:


> never used, so kinda new. o-sin 4807
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet, where did you find that?
I have a 3800 163cm and used to have the 169cm.

I've never even seen a 4807 in person.

Take some profile pics of that boat hull nose for everyone to check out.


TT


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

AcroPhile said:


> I just bought this bad boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




let me know how that rides. ive been curious about those. i prob wont get one, but just curious


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

Just picked up a Forum Youngblood Doubledog 155W!! Way too excited to use this.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

Littlebigdreams said:


> I almost pulled the trigger on a collector's edition Never Summer SL with Skyrim graphics for $550 after shipping. But decided against it in the end, really like the graphics though =(


that would have been awesome to have! my fiance lives in the wonderful world of Skyrim and I know he'd love Skyrim graphics on his board.


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

I just wanna say that I actually went through and read ALL of your posts from the last time I posted on page 2 hahaha. And yeah wow I can't believe how many NS's were bought, but why are people complaining about others buying them and 'following the crowd'? Who cares? lol and I LOVE seeing all you guys' pix of your boards! I feel like youre showing me your children haha. Thanks for sharing all!! Can't wait to get riding on my Rome Lo-Fi! The mountain I go to opens in 2 WEEKS!!!!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Sweet, where did you find that?
> I have a 3800 163cm and used to have the 169cm.
> 
> I've never even seen a 4807 in person.
> ...


for sure, here ya go:















snagged it from some dude on geartrade for $100. read about it online (bomberonline, etc.) and got me interested, just got lucky that it popped up for sale soon after.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Jesus. That is killer! Guessing very unsinkable!


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

LuckyRVA said:


> Anyone else pick up a Proto?...damn


lol , we need to invest in ns stock! i bought last years proto ct and this years evo!


----------



## Riley212 (Nov 9, 2011)

just ordered a salomon villain 155 and K2 IPO bindings. will post review after riding.

Edit: rode it today


----------



## scollardp (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello Snowbunny, let me start off by saying this is my first post in the snowboarding forum community. This year I treated myself to a Burton Barracuda with Burton Mission EST bindings. I'm currently riding a Burton Clash and I have always wanted a powder/backcountry board so this year I treated myself. Lucky for me, one of the popular board shops in town had a sample sale, so I got the board at a steal of a deal! 

P.S-good luck with the wedding plans!


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Just bought a Bataleon Gulli Disaster with Rome 390 boss's


----------



## XxSnowbunnyxX (Jan 8, 2013)

scollardp said:


> Hello Snowbunny, let me start off by saying this is my first post in the snowboarding forum community. This year I treated myself to a Burton Barracuda with Burton Mission EST bindings. I'm currently riding a Burton Clash and I have always wanted a powder/backcountry board so this year I treated myself. Lucky for me, one of the popular board shops in town had a sample sale, so I got the board at a steal of a deal!
> 
> P.S-good luck with the wedding plans!



Hey welcome and thank you!!  I'm happy that your first post was on MY thread  I was also looking at a Burton Barracuda but ended up with my Rome, so good choice and congrats on the new board/bindings!


----------



## Devilbird (Oct 29, 2013)

Got my new setup! 154cm NS HD Proto (snagged for $400 :yahoo, 2013 Burton Cartels, and Ride Anthem boots. Taken it out once so far to Copper and loved it. 
Just can't decide between the black or asphalt cartels. :dunno:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Yup!


:laugh:lolololol:laugh:


----------



## jcam1981 (Jan 22, 2012)

Just got the new stick and the '14 acid green contact pros are in the mail!


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

Answer to your question is no but about to buy one pretty soon darn can't make my mind!

Been talking about thia on a the other thread but Wish there was a shop that you can go and rent anything you want for a day like demo days but with any board  

So I set some restrictions
True twin
Icy east coast friendly good grip
Wide in the areas of 157-59
For freestyle/park, all mountain 

Considering one of 4 
Proto hd (good review from people here, true twin...
Salomon assassin (no review but on the net it's popular it's tech intruges me wish there was real ppl reviews)
Machete gt ( prolly not I hear for advanced peeps park in mind)
Lib tech rice (my strongest 2nd choice after assassin)

Should I go as short as 157 or 58-59 considering the above board


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

had my rome reverb out for the second time yesterday.....
went out to the garage to go somewhere, took it out of my truck and .......
EEEEK!!.....there was a big ole gouge and part of the edge missing too!:dizzy:

this is/was only my second season on it and bam!....basically garbage now.
soooooo,.....I go on craigslist and WALLA!!.....I found a guy selling a brand new (still in the shrinkwrap) 2013 forum destroyer doubledog 154W for $240.....I text him and ask if he'll take $175 and he went for it!! weee
I'm off to go pick it up in the morning......crisis averted:thumbsup:

I'll probably be very unlikely to buy rome again.....sorry snowbunny


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> had my rome reverb out for the second time yesterday.....
> went out to the garage to go somewhere, took it out of my truck and .......
> EEEEK!!.....there was a big ole gouge and part of the edge missing too!:dizzy:
> 
> ...


A wide? You should've just bought a proto now that you're a member here. :yahoo:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> A wide? You should've just bought a proto now that you're a member here. :yahoo:


lol.....I have a NS revolver...
I would love to buy another NS but i'm pretty rough on boards and just can't see spending almost 5 bills when i'm mostly in the park.
they are splendid boards though no doubt......my revolver has been romped on and is still very rideable......and I believe it's an '09/'10
let's just hope they don't start making em in china.....that would be disgraceful.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> A wide? You should've just bought a proto now that you're a member here. :yahoo:


btw,....what does me buying a wide board have to do with getting a proto?
did I miss something?.....:icon_scratch:


----------



## nitrobeast (Jul 16, 2013)

Here it is  cant w8 for snow 

K2 world wide whepon
K2 Hurrathine
Forum kult boots
Smith gage helmet


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

shelbybeck said:


> btw,....what does me buying a wide board have to do with getting a proto?
> did I miss something?.....:icon_scratch:


Kinda what I was thinking. May e he thinks the wide is like training wheels? I ride wide chief... What of it?!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> btw,....what does me buying a wide board have to do with getting a proto?
> did I miss something?.....:icon_scratch:


Unrelated. It was more of a "huh." at the wide, followed by a joke regarding how every third person has a proto on here. Nbd.


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> Unrelated. It was more of a "huh." at the wide, followed by a joke regarding how every third person has a proto on here. Nbd.


ahh.....ic
well,......you know what they say about wide board owners....hehe
oh wait, ima chick......lol


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I just wanna know why NitroBeast is trying to put his new board in the freezer??? Is it so it stays fresh??? :dunno:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

nitrobeast said:


> Here it is  cant w8 for snow
> 
> K2 world wide whepon
> K2 Hurrathine
> ...


I like that little subliminal freeze effect ya got goin' there....:thumbsup:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> I just wanna know why NitroBeast is trying to put his new board in the freezer??? Is it so it stays fresh??? :dunno:


naw!....it's so it doesn't get freeznis envy....lol
ok~ i'm going now...lol


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

shelbybeck said:


> ahh.....ic
> well,......you know what they say about wide board owners....hehe
> oh wait, ima chick......lol


Oh I know!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> ahh.....ic
> well,......you know what they say about wide board owners....hehe
> oh wait, ima chick......lol


They got big ass boat feet and would be excellent barefoot water skiers...:dunno:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> They got big ass boat feet and would be excellent barefoot water skiers...:dunno:


nyyeeaa.......not quite...more like really good pole vaulters....


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> nyyeeaa.......not quite...more like really good pole vaulters....


Oh you with all the naughty talk... You're a keeper!!!:yahoo:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> Oh you with all the naughty talk... You're a keeper!!!:yahoo:


*bows*.....no I just like to laugh, it keeps me young

anyhoo.....who's next to show their stick?:laugh:

if it's a wide, step right up but don't trip!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> *bows*.....no I just like to laugh, it keeps me young
> 
> anyhoo.....who's next to show their stick?:laugh:
> 
> if it's a wide, step right up but don't trip!


I'd show you my stick but you'd hafta buy me dinner first so I don't feel dirty!


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> I'd show you my stick but you'd hafta buy me dinner first so I don't feel dirty!


I already know what your stick looks like and it's not a wide!


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> I already know what your stick looks like and it's not a wide!


awwwwwwwww burn... but but I got 2 sticks a 161 and a 158 for double the pleasure double the fun...:yahoo:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

sorry snowbunny....I didn't mean for your thread to go x-rated....haha
my bad:blush::ban:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> awwwwwwwww burn... but but I got 2 sticks a 161 and a 158 for double the pleasure double the fun...:yahoo:


*hmmpf*
only if they made the "goodwood" list....


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> sorry snowbunny....I didn't mean for your thread to go x-rated....haha
> my bad:blush::ban:


It's all her fault... she is responsible for all these shenanigans... bad bad Shelby...:bowdown:


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> It's all her fault... she is responsible for all these shenanigans... bad bad Shelby...:bowdown:


:tongue4:ccasion14::tempted::wavetowel2:


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> *hmmpf*
> only if they made the "goodwood" list....


pffffft @ goodwood... The Draft receives the SIA & Snow Press “Innovation Award” and the Outside Magazine “Gear Of The Year Award.” :yahoo: I cut and pasted that from Transworld so ya know...


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


> pffffft @ goodwood... The Draft receives the SIA & Snow Press “Innovation Award” and the Outside Magazine “Gear Of The Year Award.” :yahoo: I cut and pasted that from Transworld so ya know...


DRAFT?!......that makes me think of a big horse fart.....lol


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

shelbybeck said:


> DRAFT?!......that makes me think of a big horse fart.....lol


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

MrKrinkle said:


>


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## GuelphNoob (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm new to the sport, so everything I have is brand new!

Smith Gage Helmet
Spy Targa 3 goggles
Burton Jet boots
Burton Custom Bindings
System DOA 156 board (Courtesy of the great WiredSports!)

Just need some snow! :hope:


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Just finished getting all of my stuff for this winter.








I think I covered everything hahaha. New board arrives here in 2 days!!


----------



## nitrobeast (Jul 16, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> I just wanna know why NitroBeast is trying to put his new board in the freezer??? Is it so it stays fresh??? :dunno:


So i went to sleep, woke up boom hes there.


----------



## Jenger (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought a 2014 Capita Ultrafear  Super freakin stoaked, ive been on my stairmaster for way too long. Didn't want to spend the money at first, thought about it, then said fk itttttttttt! (Literally) :yahoo:


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

161 Barracuda and a set of orange Cartels, who knows what around the corner for xmas


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I did bought my Status Uno after season last spring and used it at Beartooth pass. It was a good board, but i've only used it three times in short steeps runs but it was freakin worth $118:laugh: this season would be my real test of it.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

one for me...








[/URL][/IMG]

and one for junior....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Casper said:


> one for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

Board arrived today! Bataleon Gulli Disaster with Rome 390 Boss's





































Also got a pair of 32 Lashed Biloco boots


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/at...ent.php?attachmentid=30985&stc=1&d=1384911272

here's that dooblay dog that I got for a steal the other day....:eusa_clap:
along with some fresh K2 auto nationals.......
mmmmmm,..........juicy.....


hmm.....don't know how that extra attachment got in there...oh well....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

So this would be a Trey-dog?


----------



## shelbybeck (Feb 27, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> So this would be a Trey-dog?


wee wee.............my French sux.....should be oui oui......hahaha!

oh wait, did you mean trois?.....lol...

the board is two dogs,....Shelby makes 3


----------

